# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Θυροτηλεόραση X-VOX για 20 διαμερίσματα + 4 κάμερες ταυτόχρονα?

## sakis.kom

Καλησπερίζω την παρέα...!  :Biggrin: 

Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότη να βάλουμε θυροτηλεόραση... επιτέλους!
Τεχνικά είναι δυνατό, με 5 καλώδια. Η παλιά μπουτονιέρα θα πάει στα σκουπίδια.

Έχουμε προσφορά για τα παρακάτω. Έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς προιόντα της X-VOX να μου πει γνώμες?
Δεν θέλουμε να δώσουμε ένα σκασμό λεφτά για κάτι ακριβό, όταν υπάρχουν και τα φτηνότερα τα οποία μας τα έχουν προτείνει ως vfm.
Οι τιμές που βλέπουμε στον αντιπρόσωπο είναι καλύτερες στην προσφορά που έχω, οπότε δεν τους δίνετε βάση.



Μπουτονιέρα Θυροτηλεόρασης FRC 4s Id/ Bus 5
http://xvox.gr/mpoutonieres-bus-5/15...-id-bus-5.html

Οθόνες 4" - FC62/Bus 5 Έγχρωμη Οθόνη Αφής
http://xvox.gr/monitors-bus-5/18-oth...c62-bus-5.html

Οθόνες 7" - FC35/Bus 5 Έγχρωμη Οθόνη Αφής
http://xvox.gr/monitors-bus-5/19-oth...35-bus-5-.html



Αυτό που υπάρχει σαν σκέψη, είναι να βάλουμε επιπλέον max 4 κάμερες και να τις βλέπουμε (επιλέγοντας τες μία-μία) στα παραπάνω μόνιτορ.
Ξέρει κανείς αν αυτό είναι εφικτό? Το αν είναι συμβατό το σύστημα ψάχνω. Οι κάμερες θα είναι αναλογικές.

Ευχαριστώ όποιον ξέρει το οτιδήποτε και μπορεί να βοηθήσει!



Φιλικά... Σάκης!

----------


## stam1982

Σακη καλησπερα,αν καταλαβα καλα θελεις να συνδιασεις θυροτηλεοραση και cctν;Η απαντηση ειναι οχι.

----------

sakis.kom (09-09-17)

----------


## sakis.kom

Καλησπέρα Σταμάτη, ναι αυτό σκεφτόμαστε/θέλουμε να κάνουμε.
Να βάλουμε 3 κάμερες στο ισόγειο και ακόμη 1 κοντά στην ταράτσα.
Αυτές να τις συνδέαμε επάνω στην νέα θυροτηλεόραση, ώστε να τις βλέπουμε σε κάθε διαμέρισμα, σε κάθε μόνιτορ.

Αν δεν βάζαμε αναλογικές αλλά άλλου τύπου...
ή αν προσθέταμε ένα καταγραφικό πχ 960H μαζί με 960H κάμερες, και την αναλογική Video έξοδο του
την στέλναμε πάνω στην θυροτηλεόραση σαν 4 παράθυρα σε 1 σήμα βίντεο, και όχι σαν 4 ξεχωριστά σήματα... πάλι η απάντηση είναι αρνητική?

----------


## briko

κατ αρχάς έχεις ... μπερδέψει λίγο  τις βούρτσες με 'τα cctv'.
αυτά τα καταγραφικά έχουν εξόδους video η hd ενώ η ' θυροτηλεοραση σου' ψηφιακό σήμα , η οι κλασικές θυροτηλεορασεις συμμετρικό αναλογικό σήμα .
άρα ξεχνάμε ότι έχεις πει για συνδυασμό αυτών.
τώρα το τι είναι αυτή η θυροτηλεορση ψάξε καλύτερα σε κανένα έργο από αυτόν τον τύπο από πριν 5 10 χρόνια . αν υπάρχει .

----------

sakis.kom (09-09-17)

----------


## sakis.kom

> κατ αρχάς έχεις ... μπερδέψει λίγο  τις βούρτσες με 'τα cctv'.



Γι' αυτό και μπήκα στο παρόν φόρουμ, ώστε με βοήθεια να βρω μια άκρη.





> αυτά τα καταγραφικά έχουν εξόδους video η hd ενώ η ' θυροτηλεοραση σου' ψηφιακό σήμα , η οι κλασικές θυροτηλεορασεις συμμετρικό αναλογικό σήμα .
> άρα ξεχνάμε ότι έχεις πει για συνδυασμό αυτών.



Τα συγκεκριμένα μόνιτορ υποστηρίζουν απ' ότι είδα σήμα 1VP-P, 75Ω, CCIR. Η Θυροτηλεόραση δεν δίνει το ίδιο?





> τώρα το τι είναι αυτή η θυροτηλεορση ψάξε καλύτερα σε κανένα έργο από αυτόν τον τύπο από πριν 5 10 χρόνια . αν υπάρχει .



Τόσο για πέταμα είναι?

----------


## sakis.kom

Αυτή εδώ είναι. Υποστηρίζει και ασύρματη κάρτα/κλειδί.

----------


## her

Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις οτι καμερα θες εσυ. Πρεπει να αλλάξεις αυτες που έχεις και να βάλεις συμβατές. 

Εγω θα σου πρότεινα αυτο:
https://www.digas-service.gr/thyroti...ar-nexa-vesta7
Είναι ΙΣΠΑΝΙΚΟ και οχι κινέζικο με πολλά χρόνια στην αγορά

----------

sakis.kom (09-09-17)

----------


## stam1982

Όπως τα λένε οι προλαλήσαντες.Επειδη εχω δει εικόνα και της ισπανικής και της κινεζικής το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι μοιάζουν όσο η μέρα με τη νυχτα.

----------

sakis.kom (09-09-17)

----------


## briko

> Τα συγκεκριμένα μόνιτορ υποστηρίζουν απ' ότι είδα σήμα 1VP-P, 75Ω, CCIR. Η Θυροτηλεόραση δεν δίνει το ίδιο?
> Τόσο για πέταμα είναι?



 είναι από αυτό που είπαμε για τις βούρτσες και ............





> Όπως τα λένε οι προλαλήσαντες . Επειδή έχω δει εικόνα και της ισπανικής και της κινεζικής το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι μοιάζουν όσο η μέρα με τη νύχτα.



και που να  δεις και κάποιες επώνυμες

----------

sakis.kom (09-09-17)

----------


## sakis.kom

Το συνολικό κόστος της εγκατάστασης παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο στην περίπτωση μου καθώς δεν είναι δικό μου.
Όταν έχεις πολλούς πάνω από το κεφάλι σου, το πρώτο που σε ρωτάνε είναι η τιμή.
Αν δεν τους αρέσει, απλά δεν θα κάνουμε τίποτα, πράγμα που αρκετοί θέλουμε να γίνει οπωσδήποτε αυτή η εγκατάσταση.
Προτιμάμε χαμηλότερη τιμή με σωστή εγκατάσταση και όχι τέλεια εικόνα, από το να έχουμε την τέλεια εικόνα και να μην κάνουμε τίποτα.

Μίλησα με το κατάστημα για την προσφορά που υπάρχει στο παραπάνω λινκ, και με ενημέρωσαν πως κάνουν την επιπλέον εγκατάσταση με 4 κάμερες και DVR.
Η τιμή όμως που μου είπαν σε σχέση με την προσφορά που έχω από τοπικό κατάστημα, είναι σαν το τοπικό κατάστημα να μου κάνει δώρο
όλο τον εξοπλισμό με τις 4 κάμερες, DVR, και την επιπλέον εγκατάσταση. Δεν μου έχουν πει το επιπλέον κόστος αλλά στο περίπου τόσο θα βγει.
Θα μιλήσω και με το τοπικό κατάστημα να επιβεβαιώσω πως και από την μεριά τους μπορούν να το κάνουν.

Γενικά... ψάχνω...

----------


## aktis

Οι συγκεκριμένες θυροτηλεοράσεις που λέει ο Βασίλης φαντάζομαι οτι ειναι απο την κινέζικη εταιρία V-TEC.cn που αντιπροσωπέυονται στην Ελλάδα απο 2 - 3 εισαγωγείς 
με επιπλέον λαμαρινοδουλειές κλπ 
Δεν εχω προσωπικη αποψη για τα τελευταία μοντελλα της Golmar αλλά τα πρώτα πχ δισύρματα  δεν ειχαν και καμμια σπουδαία ποιότητα εικόνας 
( διαφορά με τα κινέζικα ) 
Στα πολυσύρματα ίσως ειναι διαφορετικά αλλά σαν εμφάνιση στον  χρήστη όμως συμφωνώ εχουν πιο καλή αίσθηση
Πάντως σε περίπτωση βλάβης θυροκάμερας ειδικά τα παλιά συστήματα εχουν πανάκριβα ανταλλακτικά και πολλόι λίγοι τεχνίτες  τα επισκευάζουν 
ενώ  συνήθως οι αντιπροσωπείες προτείνουν αντικατάσταση

Συμφωνώ με τον Ηρακλή οτι πχ η Golmar εχει ίσως πιο καλή ποιότητα αλλά πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε οτι οι Κινέζοι εχουν κανει βήματα μπροστά και όσο και  δεν θέλουμε να το πιστέψουμε ειναι αυτοί που κάνουν πολλές εξελίξεις προσιτές σε χαμηλό κόστος , τις οποίες πολλές φορές αγοράζουν ευρωπαικά εργοστάσια και ενσωματώνουν στα δικά τους μοντελλα 
Πχ στο κινέζικο σύστημα με τα 2 καλώδια υπάρχουν σαν επεκτάσεις με ασήμαντο κόστος συσκευή απάντησης κλήσης μεσω ΟΤΕ και   συσκευή απάντησης κλήσης μέσω GSM 
που ακόμα νομίζω δεν εχει ενσωματώσει κανένας ευρωπαίος σε δικές του γραμμές 

Επιπλέον υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ανακατευθούν θυροτηλέφωνα και θυροτηλεοράσεις με πολύ χαμηλό κόστος για τα θυροτηλέφωνα ( τιμή κάτω και του κόστους γόνδολας 
που βάζαν σε μερικά συστήματα θηροτηλέφωου - τηλεφωνικού κέντρου ) 

Η δυνατότητα να μπουν  2 ή ισως 4 αναλογικές καμερες  σε συστήματα με θυροτηλέφωνα υπάρχει σε πολλά συστήματα και δεν εχει σχέση με καταγραφικό ,
απλώς μπαίνουν σαν εναλλακτικές κάμερες της κεντρικής εξώπορτας 

Η λύση του καταγραφικού  με μια έξοδο PAL CVBS για να πάει στην επιπλέον κάμερα της θυροτηλεόρασης , ή με κανονική σύνδεση στο ιντερνετ  ή με HD  dvbt modulator 
για την κεντρική εγκατάσταση τηλεοόρασης για μένα εχει το πλεονέκτημα οτι με την σύνδεση  αυτη  μπορουν να δουν την κάμερα πολλοί μαζι  ( ταυτόχρονα ) 
ενω η δουλεια της θυροτηλεόρασης ειναι να βλέπει μόνο ένας ποιος σου πάτησε το κουμπί 

Επιπλέον με ενα καλο καταγραφικό αν  συμφωνήσουν όλοι 
μπορεις να βλέπεις πχ κάθε πρωι ποιός μπηκε ή βγηκε στην πολυκατοικία  χωρις να εχει πατήσει πχ το κουδούνι 
ή ποιός μπηκε και βγήκε στο γκαραζ κλπ ή αν κάποιος ειναι κοντα στην είσοδο και σουλατσάρει 

To  access control  στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας είναι καλό αλλά για μένα ειναι άχρηστο 
αν δεν συνοδεύεται με ανάδραση σε συναγερμό της κατάστασης της πόρτας για να ξέρεις πχ οτι 
ο πιτσαδόρος αφησε την πόρτα ανοιχτή για να έρθει ο κλέφτης μετά ...
Θυμηθείτε πχ οτι στην πολυκατοικία στα Εξάρχεια οι ίδιοι οι ένοικοι άνοιξαν την πόρτα για να 
πάνε οι αναρχικοί να πετάνε μολότοφ απο την ταράτσα ...
( χώρια  οτι στις περισσότερες πολυκατοικίες  ανοίγει η εξώπορτα με ενα καλό σπρώξιμο της πλάτης του κλέφτη ... !!! )


Ψηφιακή εικόνα έχουν μόνο τα συστήματα IP και DVB T  , τα υπόλοιπα συστήματα  ( θυροkάμερες  , κάμερες CCTV  HDCVI  AHD  κλπ  εχουν ψηφιακές βελτιώσεις στην
παλιά κλασσική αναλογική μετάδοση PAL  ) Αυτό φαίνεται αμέσως   αμα δεν εχεις καλό τερματισμο πχ που εμφανίζεται διπλό είδωλο

----------

sakis.kom (09-09-17)

----------


## sakis.kom

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Χρήστο, για το αναλυτικό μήνυμά σου.
Μίλησα με το τοπικό κατάστημα και μου είπαν πως γίνεται να βάλουμε και τις κάμερες και εκτός από το καταγραφικό να τις συνδέσουμε και επάνω σε μπουτονιέρα/μόνιτορ.

Ήθελα για ευκολία του κόσμου (κόσμος και μεγάλης ηλικίας) να παίρναμε την έξοδο του DVR με τις 4 κάμερες ταυτόχρονα σε ένα, και να την συνδέαμε,
αλλά μου είπαν πως για κυρίως 4" μόνιτορ που θα μπουν, δεν θα καταλαβαίνουν τι βλέπουν, οπότε μου πρότειναν να συνδεθούν στο σύστημα σαν ανεξάρτητες.

Επίσης και το RF Modulator το βλέπουμε θετικά, άσχετα που μερικά διαμερίσματα έχουμε δική μας κεραία και δεν θα έχουμε εικόνα.
Ίσως... να τραβούσαμε και μια επιπλέον γραμμή με καλώδιο κεραίας και να την δίναμε σε αυτές τις κεραίες. Αυτό... αν... στο μέλλον.
RF Modulator + DVR θα είναι σε ξεχωριστό χώρο κοντά στην ταράτσα, που δεν έχει πρόσβαση κανένας εκτός από αυτούς που πρέπει.
Οπότε δεν θα μπορεί να τους γίνει η παραμικρή ζημιά από κάποιον ανεπιθύμητο.

Τώρα... όποιος ξέρει να προτείνει... κοιτάμε όπως προείπα το κόστος. Αν η διαφορά δεν είναι μεγάλη, βάζουμε το καλύτερο.
Σημ. Αν οτιδήποτε το γράψω λάθος παρακαλώ δείξτε κατανόηση, τώρα ασχολούμαι με το άθλημα.

Θα μπουν 4 κάμερες...
1) Λόγω κόστους, τι τύπος, αναλογικές? AHD 960H? Κάτι άλλο?
2) Να έχουν λήψη και σε σκοτάδι. Σκοτάδι + έγχρωμες, αξίζει?
3) Να έχουν και ήχο?
4) Λευκές για να ταιριάζουν με τον χώρο.
5) Μία θα μπει σε γωνία 90 μοιρών για να πιάνει όλο τον χώρο. Μικρός χώρος 3 μέτρα αριστερά-δεξιά, για αυτή θέλουμε τύπου dome?

Καταγραφικό...
6) Για 4 κάμερες σίγουρα. Για 8 θα είναι υπερβολή?
7) Απλό DVR με HDMI OUT, VGA OUT, AV OUT, και θύρα LAN. Ή άλλου τύπου?

8 ) Χωρίς να έχουμε ενεργή σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ, αλλά συνδέοντας κάποιο ρούτερ ή HUB, μπορούμε με κάποιο τρόπο να δώσουμε εικόνα από το DVR σε smartphone?
Θα μπορούσαμε να το συνδέσουμε σε κάποιο ασύρματο WIFI ενοίκου, αλλά όχι, είναι προτιμητέα η πλήρη ανεξαρτησία σε κάτι μόνιμο.

----------


## stam1982

1. Ολες οι καμερες ειναι πλεον ψηφιακες- υβριδικες.Μεχρι 2 ΜΡ εισαι μια χαρα.
2. Σε σκοταδι δεν υπαρχει εγχρωμο.
3. Ο ηχος ειναι εξτρα και νομιζω υπερβολη
6.Αν θα βαλεις 4 κάμερες παρε 8αρι για μελλοντικη επεκταση.
7.AV out πλεον δεν υπαρχει
8.Εαν ο κοντινοτερος ενοικος δεν εχει προβλημα,καλωδιακο ιντερνετ και εικονα ολοι στα σμαρτφον ταμπλετ

----------

sakis.kom (09-09-17)

----------


## sakis.kom

> 1. Ολες οι καμερες ειναι πλεον ψηφιακες- υβριδικες.Μεχρι 2 ΜΡ εισαι μια χαρα.



Βίντεο μέσω RCA έχουν, ή πλέον μόνο LAN?





> 2. Σε σκοταδι δεν υπαρχει εγχρωμο.



οκ!





> 3. Ο ηχος ειναι εξτρα και νομιζω υπερβολη



οκ!




> 6.Αν θα βαλεις 4 κάμερες παρε 8αρι για μελλοντικη επεκταση.



Διαφορά κανα 50άρι?





> 7.AV out πλεον δεν υπαρχει



Αναλογικό μέσω BNC εννοώ μόνο V-OUT, ούτε?





> 8.Εαν ο κοντινοτερος ενοικος δεν εχει προβλημα,καλωδιακο ιντερνετ και εικονα ολοι στα σμαρτφον ταμπλετ



Ευχαριστώ, αλλά για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις, από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση, δεν θα κάνουμε τίποτα με αυτό.
Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί λόγοι για να δημιουργηθεί παρεξήγηση με ξένη γραμμή, οπότε όλοι θα ξέρουν πως αυτό "δεν γίνεται".

Εκτός και αν θέλουν να μπει ίντερνετ για την πολυκατοικία... αλλά σε τι όνομα... σε το ΑΦΜ... κανείς δεν θα δώσει τα στοιχεία του, ούτε και εγώ το κάνω.
Αλλιώς σαν χρήματα δεν είναι τίποτα, ένα ευρώ τον μήνα στον καθένα + μία φορά η χρέωση νέας γραμμής.

----------


## sakis.kom

Ψάχνω... ψάχνω... υπάρχουν 100άδες επιλογές.

Η απόσταση που θέλω να λαμβάνουν είναι κάτω από 10 μέτρα.
Απόσταση "με το μέτρο" είναι 6-7μ, οπότε με τα 10 είμαστε just.
Και κοιτάω όσο γίνεται πιο ευρεία λήψη.

Παραδείγματα...
Α. Μία σε γωνία (90 μοίρες) και ύψος σε 2μ. Αριστερά και δεξιά στην γωνία υπάρχει διάδρομος 6μ και μετά μπροστά τοίχος.
Β. Τοποθέτηση σε τοίχο στα 2μ ύψος, ώστε να κάνει λήψη διάδρομο "φάτσα" σε ευθεία απόσταση 7μ. Καλό είναι να πιάνει όσο γίνεται αριστερά και δεξιά.
Γ. Σε γωνία σε εξωτερική πόρτα, σε ύψος 3μ πάνω από τα κουδούνια, ώστε να κάνει λήψη κάτω και τριγύρω. Και εδώ νομίζω πως ζητάμε ευρεία λήψη.
Δ. Ακόμα μία περίπου σαν τα παραπάνω.



Οι Dome μήπως είναι η καλύτερη λύση για την περίπτωση μου?

Διαβάζω εδώ για τις διάφορες σειρές HDTVI...
https://www.hellasdigital.gr/surveil.../hd-tvi-1080p/

Κοιτάω όπου γράφει "υπέρυθρο φωτισμό" ή μου κάνει πχ και η σειρά D0T ?
"Νέα Σειρά D0T: Οι οικονομικότερες κάμερες 1080p, χωρίς OSD menu, για εφαρμογές χαμηλού προϋπολογισμού."

Προτείνετε μου και κάποια κάμερα ώστε να ξέρω που πατάω.
Και πείτε μου τι βίσμα έχουν για σύνδεση, γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sakis.kom

> RF Modulator + DVR θα είναι σε ξεχωριστό χώρο κοντά στην ταράτσα...



Για το DVR βρέθηκε καλύτερος χώρος, και θα μικρύνει και η απόσταση για τα καλώδια των καμερών που θα εισέρχονται σε αυτό.
Το ρεύμα οι κάμερες θα το παίρνουν από το ίδιο σημείο που θα είναι το DVR.
Σαν σκέψη είναι να πάρουμε νέα γραμμή ρεύματος από τον πίνακα, ώστε αν κάποιος κλείσει ασφάλειες ή τον γενικό, να έχουμε ακόμα ρεύμα στο σύστημα.
Αν όντως μπει νέα γραμμή, θα λέγατε ναι στο να βάλουμε και UPS?

Για κάμερες δεν βγάζω άκρη, υπάρχουν τόσες επιλογές και δεν ξέρω ούτε το πρωταρχικό, αν θέλω Dome ή Bullet.
Αν πάμε στο τι φακό να έχει, αν έχει ή όχι μενού, και συνεχίσουμε, την έχασα την μπάλα!
Μπερδεύομαι περισσότερο γιατί την μία στον χώρο θα έχει πολύ φως και την άλλη σκοτάδι.
Αν είναι έτσι τους λέω να βάλουν ότι νομίζουν, και αν μου βάλουν κάτι  μόνο για να συμφέρει οικονομικά εκείνους, τι να πω, αφού δεν ξέρω τι να  επιλέξω.

Βλέπω σε αυτά τα καταστήματα κατηγοριοποίηση στις κάμερες που με βοηθάει...
https://stokostos.gr/cctv/kameres/do...ll&order=price
https://www.hellasdigital.gr/surveillance-el/camera/hd-tvi-1080p/


Μέχρι τώρα θέλω αυτά...
HD-TVI
1080
PAL 50
2MP ελάχιστο
λευκές (ίσως 2 + 2 μαύρες)
μικρού όγκου
χωρίς ήχο
λήψη σε απόλυτο σκοτάδι
απόσταση λήψης 6-7 μέτρα και με "αέρα" στα 10μ
όσο γίνεται οικονομικές και να κάνουν σωστά την δουλειά τους, να μην έχουμε προβλήματα και χρειάζεται να φωνάζουμε συνεχώς τεχνικό για κάποιο κουφό που βλέπουμε.

----------


## stam1982

Απο τη στιγμη που θα κανει την εγκασταση τεχνικος γιατι χαλας το σκ σου;Θα δει το χωρο και θα κρινει αν πρεπει να βαλεις dome η bullet.
Για τη γραμμη του ρευματος απλα βαλε ups σε μια υπαρουσα και τελος.

----------

sakis.kom (10-09-17)

----------

